# Comets sign Anastasia Kostaki



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

A combo guard that played on the Greek team in the 2004 Olympic Games. She is currently playing with Michelle Snow on the Italian team Parma. It is interesting that Gordana Grubin is on the same team and apparently didn't do anything to disuade her from dealing with Van Chancellor...LOL.

I am sure Van remembers her from the Athens games. She has tried out for WNBA teams before, so we will see.

I wonder why we don't have an Australian on the Comets? We might end up being the only team without at least one this year!!!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

wow another player


----------

